# Morritt's Tortuga Club--Unit/Room  Selection Question



## arch53 (Feb 13, 2018)

My wife and I have exchanged into a one bedroom unit at Morritt's Tortuga Club  through II  (our confirmation code is MTU  unit:UUU1) for the upcoming week 11 in March. The reviews on Tripadvisor for Morritt's are somewhat cautionary; the ones on TUG a good bit less so. To insure the best chance of a successful vacation, I plan to request a unit in a particular building; the Tripadvisor reviews suggest asking Jesus  at the front desk. I was told when I called several months ago that I should call the Monday before we check in. To be on the safe side I will probably also call about two/three weeks out. 

Anyway, I have two questions that I was wondering if someone who knows the resort can answer:

1. If we are allowed to upgrade for a reasonable price to an oceanfront unit (probably a  one bedroom unit) what are the recommendations for the building/units with the best views and updated interiors (an elevator is not mandatory but would be very helpful since we prefer higher/top floors)? I assume that the Londoner and Grand Buildings are probably out of the running since these buildings have a different resort code than MTU?

2. If we do not upgrade and remain in a poolside one bedroom ( I assume we are poolside), do you have a recommendation for a building/unit to have  peace and quiet and an updated interior and perhaps for view ( again an elevator would be nice but not essential)?

Thanks.

John


----------



## shorts (Feb 14, 2018)

The resort front desk does not do the unit assignments. They are made by the reservation office Caribbean Resort Management in Florida (800-447-0309). You could be assigned an ocean front unit (and can absolutely request one) there are two besides the Londoner in the Tortuga Club, one with elevator and one without, but with March being the high season for owners it would be unlikely for an exchange.

None of the poolside buildings have elevators. They are 3 stories. A little more than half have been renovated so far and the rest may be dated but clean. There really is not much difference between buildings as far as view goes. There is more noise around the premiere pool (3000 buildings) during the day because of the pool bar and resort activities that take place there. The 5000 buildings around the quiet pool are well quieter . 

Your best bet would be to make your first choice request ocean front, second choice just request a renovated unit. We leave here the day before you arrive. It’s been great!! Enjoy your vacation! Hope you love it as much as we do.


----------



## arch53 (Feb 14, 2018)

shorts said:


> The resort front desk does not do the unit assignments. They are made by the reservation office Caribbean Resort Management in Florida (800-447-0309). You could be assigned an ocean front unit (and can absolutely request one) there are two besides the Londoner in the Tortuga Club, one with elevator and one without, but with March being the high season for owners it would be unlikely for an exchange.
> 
> None of the poolside buildings have elevators. They are 3 stories. A little more than half have been renovated so far and the rest may be dated but clean. There really is not much difference between buildings as far as view goes. There is more noise around the premiere pool (3000 buildings) during the day because of the pool bar and resort activities that take place there. The 5000 buildings around the quiet pool are well quieter .
> 
> Your best bet would be to make your first choice request ocean front, second choice just request a renovated unit. We leave here the day before you arrive. It’s been great!! Enjoy your vacation! Hope you love it as much as we do.





Thanks much. I am glad to hear that you enjoy the resort; I had a few concerns after reading the Tripadvisor reviews although the TUG reviews were pretty favorable. We're not really looking for fancy, just clean and utilitarian. We'll take the advice on some of the reviews and rent a car and explore the island a bit. Thanks for the suggestion on the Florida based resort management Company, I will call the management company number and do as you suggest request ocean front first and renovated/quieter pool second.

_Thanks again. _Hope you have good weather for your week.

John


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 14, 2018)

arch53 said:


> Thanks much. I am glad to hear that you enjoy the resort; I had a few concerns after reading the Tripadvisor reviews although the TUG reviews were pretty favorable. We're not really looking for fancy, just clean and utilitarian. We'll take the advice on some of the reviews and rent a car and explore the island a bit. Thanks for the suggestion on the Florida based resort management Company, I will call the management company number and do as you suggest request ocean front first and renovated/quieter pool second.
> 
> _Thanks again. _Hope you have good weather for your week.
> 
> John


Agree with Vicki.  
Unlikely to get Oceanfront but if you don’t ask you won’t get.  
Suggest you make a renovated room your first priority. 

My experience had been that II exchangers are given preference over RCI.  II exchangers are ‘new’ and most have more upscale timeshares they are using to trade.  This is the people they want to make happy so they will purchase.  

Enjoy your trip.  
See you soon Vicki.


----------



## arch53 (Mar 22, 2018)

shorts said:


> The resort front desk does not do the unit assignments. They are made by the reservation office Caribbean Resort Management in Florida (800-447-0309). You could be assigned an ocean front unit (and can absolutely request one) there are two besides the Londoner in the Tortuga Club, one with elevator and one without, but with March being the high season for owners it would be unlikely for an exchange.
> 
> None of the poolside buildings have elevators. They are 3 stories. A little more than half have been renovated so far and the rest may be dated but clean. There really is not much difference between buildings as far as view goes. There is more noise around the premiere pool (3000 buildings) during the day because of the pool bar and resort activities that take place there. The 5000 buildings around the quiet pool are well quieter .
> 
> Your best bet would be to make your first choice request ocean front, second choice just request a renovated unit. We leave here the day before you arrive. It’s been great!! Enjoy your vacation! Hope you love it as much as we do.





Vicki,
We are currently at Morritt's and  want again to thank you for your sage advice. Thanks to your help, we were able to land a oceanfront, second floor unit in the Seaside a/k/a Wealdstone building--Unit 4216.  I am currently writing this from our unit's deck overlooking the reef and ocean, what a spectacular view. The resort is great (the negative Tripadvisor comments seem like they are for a different resort). I can see why you would spend 5 weeks here. In fact, the resort is so comfortable that we have eliminated doing  some of the off-resort activities we had planned on so we can spend more time relaxing here at the resort. 

Thanks again for your advice; it really helped  make our vacation incredibly enjoyable.  

John


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 22, 2018)

4216.  Wooden Oceanfront.  Good for you! 

It always pays to ask!


----------



## shorts (Mar 22, 2018)

arch53 said:


> Vicki,
> We are currently at Morritt's and  want again to thank you for your sage advice. Thanks to your help, we were able to land a oceanfront, second floor unit in the Seaside a/k/a Wealdstone building--Unit 4216.  I am currently writing this from our unit's deck overlooking the reef and ocean, what a spectacular view. The resort is great (the negative Tripadvisor comments seem like they are for a different resort). I can see why you would spend 5 weeks here. In fact, the resort is so comfortable that we have eliminated doing  some of the off-resort activities we had planned on so we can spend more time relaxing here at the resort.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice; it really helped  make our vacation incredibly enjoyable.
> ...




John,

So glad it worked out for you!! I’m happy you are enjoying Morritts too! Unfortunately we are back in the cold and snow now. Guess we should have stayed a few more weeks .

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 16, 2018)

arch53 said:


> Vicki,
> We are currently at Morritt's and  want again to thank you for your sage advice. Thanks to your help, we were able to land a oceanfront, second floor unit in the Seaside a/k/a Wealdstone building--Unit 4216.  I am currently writing this from our unit's deck overlooking the reef and ocean, what a spectacular view. The resort is great (the negative Tripadvisor comments seem like they are for a different resort). I can see why you would spend 5 weeks here. In fact, the resort is so comfortable that we have eliminated doing  some of the off-resort activities we had planned on so we can spend more time relaxing here at the resort.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice; it really helped  make our vacation incredibly enjoyable.
> ...



Just curious, did you call the # in Florida and request, and was it already in the system when you checked in or did you ask for an upgrade then?  We are going June 2019, so this will be helpful information.   And also was your room updated?

Thanks 
Lee


----------



## arch53 (Oct 30, 2018)

_Just curious, did you call the # in Florida and request, and was it already in the system when you checked in or did you ask for an upgrade then? We are going June 2019, so this will be helpful information. And also was your room updated?_


_

We called the Florida number and were assigned the room by the Florida desk (I chatted  the person on the phone up during the call to try to avoid just being another voice on the phone). The room was not updated but it was fine. The view was far more important to us than the newness of the furnishings and the unit hardware._


----------

